# Boatless Flounder Gigging



## DaBair90 (Apr 16, 2013)

Really want some flounder and I know it's bout to be the prime time. Are there any good spots to go without a boat and do some basic gigging? Thanks!


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

much of the ICW has sandy bottom you can wade on. access might be an issue depending on how large your light / gear setup is though.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

When we get a North wind hit the gulf.


----------

